
Report: Two-Thirds of Early Tesla Model S Drivetrains May Fail by 60,000 Miles - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/report-two-thirds-of-early-tesla-model-s-drivetrains-m-1747222846
======
drallison
The operative word here is "may". The methodology and the data used to reach
this "conclusion" is faulty. The post's author noted the problems but chose to
publish it anyhow. File under _clickbait_.

